# Mark 5



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

SHOP SMITH MARK V Looks like its in decent shape Not mine.:happy:


http://holland.craigslist.org/tls/1514623231.html


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Not a real bad price. Especially with the jointer and the lathe tools. 
$500.00 would be more in line.

Gene MKV owner


----------

